# South bend Heavy ten lathe (mountain view, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 13, 2020)

South bend Heavy ten lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have had this in garage for years, needs to find a good home. Still has original paint and the...



					sfbay.craigslist.org
				




"I'm in a hurry to sell it, so I'll ask twice what it's worth."


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 13, 2020)

That is a real shorty though isn't it. If he comes down in price that could be a really nice lathe for somebody short on space.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 13, 2020)

Half price would still be too much.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 13, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Half price would still be too much.



I emailed him and told him as much.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 13, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I emailed him and told him as much.


Did he send you back a computer virus? Like has been noted on other high priced CL ads it seems like things have gone through the roof on hobby sized machines.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 13, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Did he send you back a computer virus? Like has been noted on other high priced CL ads it seems like things have gone through the roof on hobby sized machines.



A heavy 10 is sort of my ideal lathe, relatively small but with a 1-3/8" bore allowing full use of 5C collets. Realistically not enough of an improvement over the 11x24 that I have (bigger spindle bore is the only advantage) currently to go through the hassle of selling mine, buying and moving one, but enough of a thought that I do pay attention to them. 
There was one on Ebay earlier this year asking $3500, it looked very clean and was loaded with tooling, but still didn't go anywhere fast. Since then I've seen several others on CL asking in the same $3500-4000 price range, one sold on ebay in June asking $4800 but they accepted a lower offer and ebay doesn't show the actual selling price. 

Considering that a new PM1022 will run you $2500 delivered and a Heavy 10 will give you a bigger spindle bore, and a QCGB then $2500-3000 doesn't seem a bad price for a good one. $4500 puts you well past a 12x28 ($3600 delivered) and if you can manage a Heavy 10 in your shop, then the 12x28 is probably a viable option.


There is another Heavy 10, same general area asking $3900




https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/union-city-south-bend-heavy-10-lathe-42/7175542164.html


and a 14.5x72" for $2500, so another example that smaller can drive higher prices





https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/tls/d/san-francisco-south-bend-lathe/7173035930.html


Personally seeing this trend has convinced me that it is worth doing some concrete work to fit a longer lathe into my shop if I ever get serous about the need to upgrade to a bigger lathe, although there is still the issue of the small door.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 13, 2020)

I know you’re not going to believe me but there was one that looked exactly like 14.5 but it think it was a 36” and it was in the local CL for $500 for several months. I don’t think it had any tooling.


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 13, 2020)

What is with all the lathes in California?


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 13, 2020)

7milesup said:


> What is with all the lathes in California?


California has a ton of aerospace and defense manufacturing. Plus it's a really big state 

John


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 13, 2020)

with waaaaaay too many people.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 13, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> with waaaaaay too many people.


Some of whom are selling lathes....

Remember, if you're my age (54) the worlds population has doubled in your lifetime. My dad explained this to me when I was a kid but I really didn't start to understand the implications until I hit my 40's and started to see the results.

So, just about any place worth being has too many people now, just the way it is.

John


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 13, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> with waaaaaay too many people.



Come out to my area.  Not so many people here .  Of course, the 115 degree days in the summer keep them away.  We have lathes, too. Back on topic,  I know South Bend is a good name and all, but that still seems a bit much to me, considering the options available new.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 13, 2020)

Been to Ridgecrest, once. I spent 57yrs in the S.SanJoaquin valley and know all about over 100 from May to Oct, no thanks. Been there escaped that.

I know I’m not the mainstream here but names like South Bend and Atlas have big mojo with hobby folks. And I think if you are patient and know what you want and don’t get blinders on you can find just about anything. The deal on the Clausing Colchester in Clovis a couple of months ago for $2300 was proof. Just all depends on what you do.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 13, 2020)

7milesup said:


> What is with all the lathes in California?



California had a lot of industry in the past (still has a little today), several truck and heavy equipment builders (Moreland, Kleiber, Holt, Gorham, Hall Scott, Vanpelt, Fageol / Peterbilt), a few small gun makers, a booming aircraft industry (Lockheed, Douglas, Convair, Martin, Vultee, Hiller and Ryan were started here), ship building, large factories for GM and Ford. The Nuumi plant in Fremont was built as a joint GM / Toyota venture, later Toyotas only and now builds Teslas. 

The cool vintage tools that many hobbyists like came from a time when California made a lot of stuff besides tech millionaires. Even used to make some machine and wood working tools, Benchmaster, Comet, Diamond Tool Company, Davis & Wells and Rotex are a few I know of. Not so vintage but the Sherline mini-lathes / mills are currently made in Socal.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 14, 2020)

I was talking to a guy who‘s relatives worked in the fishing industry here and in its heyday there were a bunch of machine shops. One of the smaller ones was where I got my Atlas shaper. There is also several small manufacturers like myself that work out of our garages.

One yard/estate sale I went to the guy was a world class racing boat cyLinder head designer. He would machine the heads out of aluminum to test the design then copy the design in laminated mahogany to be used to cast the heads with. His son showed me what was left of his shop. He was keeping his fathers 9” South Bend. Sold his Bridgeport and his big tablesaw etc. One small storage room was probably 6’x15’ with one side covered in racks that were full of those wooden heads floor to ceiling. Each one was a work of art. The son lived in Santa Barbara and planned on having them on display in his house. I know I would have.


----------

